# Postmate



## Ayb (Oct 19, 2017)

Why?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You have no idea why this might have happened?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You accepted an order, picked it up then ate it. That's a no-no.


----------



## Bayareasafe (Jan 20, 2018)

wow I wonder what happened? :O


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> You accepted an order, picked it up then ate it. That's a no-no.


But but....It was onion rings!!!


----------

